# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  سوال در مورد تغییرات شیمی پیش و نحوه خواندن زیست الگو

## Fighter_queen

سلام بچه ها تورو خدالطفایکی راهنمایی کنه منو .من کنکور اصلیم پارسال بود به همین خاطر کتاب شیمی که دارم چاپ پارساله منطبق با کنکور 94 پیش1و2 انتشارات خیلی سبزچاپ 59سال 93  به مشاورم هم ک گفتم گفت میتونی از همین استفاده کنی کتاب متنش فقط تغییرکرده اونم نه خیلی زیاد.ولی اینجا بچه ها میگن خیلی تغییر کرده حالا من چیکار کنم ,به نظرتون؟؟از همین اسفاده کنم یا یه کتاب دیگه بخرم؟؟تو رو خدا این مسءله حیاتیه واسم...
ویه چی دیگه من واسه زیست وقتی میخام تست بزنم غلطام خیلی زیادن خیلی "و واقعا این خیلی بده با اینکه کتابو قبلا کتابو خوندم ودرسنامه های الگو رو هم چن روز پیش خوندم ولی موقع تست غلطام خیلی زیادن با اینک وقتی پاسخنامه رو می خونم متوجهش میشم .یکی کمکم کنه مثله خر دارم میخونم  ولی نتیجه انگار نه انگار ...اگه این آزمون قلمچی که اولین آزمونم هست رو هم خراب کنم دیگه فقط باید برم بمیرم...
بچه ها تو رو خدا کمکم کنید امسال آخرین سالیه که میتونم کنکور بدم اگه امسالم...



خدایااااااا...

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> سلام بچه ها تورو خدالطفایکی راهنمایی کنه منو .من کنکور اصلیم پارسال بود به همین خاطر کتاب شیمی که دارم چاپ پارساله مطبق با کنکور 94 پیش1و2 انتشارات خیلی سبزچاپ 59سال93به مشاورم ک گفتم گفت میتونی از همین استفاده کنی کتاب متنشفق تغییرکرده اونم نه خیلی زیاد.ولی اینجا بچه همین خیلی تغییر کرده حالا من چیکار کنم ,به نظرتون؟؟از هین اسفاده کنم یا یه کتاب دیگه بخرم؟؟تو رو خدا این مسءله حیاتیه واسم...
> ویه چی دیگه من واسه زیست وقتی میخام تست بزنم غلطام خیلی زیادن خیلی "و واقعا این خیلی بده با اینکه کتابو قبلا کتابو خوندم ودرسنامه های الگو رو هم چن روز پیش خوندم ولی موقع تست غلطام خیلی زیادن با اینک وقتی پاسخنامه رو می خونم متوجهش میشم .یکی کمکم کنه مثله خر دارم میخونم  ولی نتیجه انگار نه انگار ...اگه این آزمون قلمچی که اولین آزمونم هست رو هم خراب کنم دیگه فقط باید برم بمیرم...
> بچه ها تو رو خدا کمکم کنید امسال آخرین سالیه که میتونم کنکور بدم اگه امسالم...
> 
> 
> 
> خدایااااااا...


شیمی پیش رو جدید بخونی، خــیلی بهتره !!

...................

واسه زیست هم، اون غلط زدن تا حدی طبیعی هستش .... 

........................

بعدشم ..

اون ذهنیت اینکه، «امسال آخرین سال کنکور ... » رو بی خیال شو .. 

همین میتونه خیلی بهت استرس بده و باعث کاهش تمرکز و به دنبالش انواع غلطا باشه ...

...............
اون آزمون قلمچی رو هم تا این حد نمیخاد جدی بگیری .... مهم هست، نه در این حدی که شما میگی ...

.................

اصل اینه که شما تا تیرماه 95 به اون آمادگی کافی برسی  !!

----------


## Fighter_queen

esilovexp@ینی چاپ جدیدخیلی سبزرو بگیرم یا یه کتاب دیگه اگه کتاب بهتری سراغ داری معرفی کنید ممنون میشم. وراجع به زیست هم این اصلا خوب و طبیعی نیست ...احساس میکنم روش تست زدنو مطالعم درست دیگه نمدونم چیکار کنم ...ازمرداد هم شروع کردم به خوندن...
اگه اینجوری پیش برم مگر اینکه فقط تو رویا بتونم هدفمو ببینم...

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> esilovexp@ینی چاپ جدیدخیلی سبزرو بگیرم یا یه کتاب دیگه اگه کتاب بهتری سراغ داری معرفی کنید ممنون میشم. وراجع به زیست هم این اصلا خوب و طبیعی نیست ...احساس میکنم روش تست زدنو مطالعم درست دیگه نمدونم چیکار کنم ...ازمرداد هم شروع کردم به خوندن...
> اگه اینجوری پیش برم مگر اینکه فقط تو رویا بتونم هدفمو ببینم...


چون پارسال خیلی سبز! خوندی ..

واسه امسال چاپ جدید یکی از این دوتا رو بخون (هر دوش خوب، کافی و قابل اعتمادن) :Yahoo (1): 

++ شیمی 4 مبتکران (پیش 2 ش فکر کنم هنوز نیومده!)
++ شیمی 4 گــــاج (هر دوش اومده!)

بعدشم واسه اینکه حرفه ای تر بشی و با اطمینان بیشتر بری سر جلسه، این یه کتاب رو هم بخون 

++ شیمی پیش آزمون فـــار (هر دو جلدش)  :Yahoo (99): 
...........................

نکته در اینه که، حدس میزنم روش مطالعه ی شما واسه زیست :Yahoo (21):  درست نیست ..

----------


## Fighter_queen

زیست دوم رو قبلا کتاب رو خوندم تستای سراسری سنجش وگزینه دو همه فصلا رو هم زدم  چند روز پیش هم درسنامه های الگو رو برای درس 2و3 دوم خوندم ولی حالا که تست میزنم انگار کلی نکته جدید داره واسم وغلطام هم که فوران میکنه بابت معرفی کتاب هم ممنون.فقط یه چیزی درسنامه های گاج به خوبی مبتکران هست؟چون من کتاب درسی جدیدو ندارم میخام ببینم درسنامش کامله واسه خوندن

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> زیست دوم رو قبلا کتاب رو خوندم تستای سراسری سنجش وگزینه دو همه فصلا رو هم زدم  چند روز پیش هم درسنامه های الگو رو برای درس 2و3 دوم خوندم ولی حالا که تست میزنم انگار کلی نکته جدید داره واسم وغلطام هم که فوران میکنه بابت معرفی کتاب هم ممنون.فقط یه چیزی درسنامه های گاج به خوبی مبتکران هست؟چون من کتاب درسی جدیدو ندارم میخام ببینم درسنامش کامله واسه خوندن


همینو بدون شرایط شما تو زیست خوبه (حالا اینکه تو کانون چند زدی یا میزنی، کاری ندارم)

این غلط زدن شما هم نرماله (شما اگه 20% غلط میزنی، خیلیا الان دارن 70% غلط میزنن)

.........
بابت شیمی هم گفتم، هم مبتکران هم گاج، هر دو خوب و قابل اعتمادن ==== > با هر دو به یه سطح آمادگی مطلوب میرسی، و کافیه ...

کار اصلی رو با «شیمی پیش آزمون فــار» انجام میدی (اون دو تا زمینه ساز استفاده از این کتابن !)

----------


## k92nm

> چون پارسال خیلی سبز! خوندی ..
> 
> واسه امسال چاپ جدید یکی از این دوتا رو بخون (هر دوش خوب، کافی و قابل اعتمادن)
> 
> ++ شیمی 4 مبتکران (پیش 2 ش فکر کنم هنوز نیومده!)
> ++ شیمی 4 گــــاج (هر دوش اومده!)
> 
> بعدشم واسه اینکه حرفه ای تر بشی و با اطمینان بیشتر بری سر جلسه، این یه کتاب رو هم بخون 
> 
> ...


از فرصت استفاده بگم نمایشگاه کتاب تبریز هم دیدم  مبتکران شیمی پیش 2 تستی چاپ 93 رو می فروختن! حتی زحمت اضافه کردن سوالات 94 رو هم نکشیدن ویرایش اساسی به کنار. :Yahoo (31): دقت کنید و فقط شیمی پیش 1 مبتکران رو اگر خواستید تهیه کنید یا این رو هم خیلی سبز بگیرید چون خود این سایت در نظر سنجی رای قاطع تری خیلی سبز 1 گرفته :Yahoo (76):

----------


## laleh74

ببخشیدا ولی خیلی بد تایپ کردی کلمات اشتباه زیاد توش بود ...من فقط تست زدنت رو متوجه شدم و اینو ج میدم

منم الگو میخونم اما میتونم به سوالات ج بدم چون الگو واقعا کامل توضیح داده..

شاید روش خوندنت درست نیست...ینی فقط روخونی میخونی و متوجه کلمات نمیشی(چون یکی از دوستای منم همینطوره)

----------


## lvjqd

> چون پارسال خیلی سبز! خوندی ..
> 
> واسه امسال چاپ جدید یکی از این دوتا رو بخون (هر دوش خوب، کافی و قابل اعتمادن)
> 
> ++ شیمی 4 مبتکران (پیش 2 ش فکر کنم هنوز نیومده!)
> ++ شیمی 4 گــــاج (هر دوش اومده!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...........................


سلام

با عرض معذرت يه سوال داشتم:
شما شيمي 4 مبتكران رو از نزديك ديديد؟
واسه اينكه داخل سايت فقط نوشته چاپ 94 و اصلا مشخص نكرده كه تغييرات كتاب درسي رو اعمال كرده يا نه در حالي كه شيمي 4 گاج و شيمي 4 خيلي سبز واضحا گفتند كه مطابق كتاب درسي شيمي چهارم سال تحصيلي 95-94 تاليف شده اند.

----------


## dow

> ببخشیدا ولی خیلی بد تایپ کردی کلمات اشتباه زیاد توش بود ...من فقط تست زدنت رو متوجه شدم و اینو ج میدم
> 
> منم الگو میخونم اما میتونم به سوالات ج بدم چون الگو واقعا کامل توضیح داده..
> 
> شاید روش خوندنت درست نیست...ینی فقط روخونی میخونی و متوجه کلمات نمیشی(چون یکی از دوستای منم همینطوره)


ببخشید میشه نحوه مطالعه اتون رو بفرمایید

----------


## laleh74

> ببخشید میشه نحوه مطالعه اتون رو بفرمایید


ببین...تو 1تایمِ مطالعاتی مشخص کن که چند ساعت میتونی بخونی

بعد 1بار روخوانی کن...بعدش عمقی بخون و های لایت کن...و در آخر مرور کن اون چند صفحه رو...جواب میده!

موق باشی!

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> سلام
> 
> با عرض معذرت يه سوال داشتم:
> شما شيمي 4 مبتكران رو از نزديك ديديد؟
> واسه اينكه داخل سايت فقط نوشته چاپ 94 و اصلا مشخص نكرده كه تغييرات كتاب درسي رو اعمال كرده يا نه در حالي كه شيمي 4 گاج و شيمي 4 خيلي سبز واضحا گفتند كه مطابق كتاب درسي شيمي چهارم سال تحصيلي 95-94 تاليف شده اند.


اول اینکه این پاسخ مربوط به perspolis میشه .. :Yahoo (21): 
.
و گرنه من خودم هم به اکثر افراد همین شیمی 4 خیلی سبز! رو پیشنهاد میدم .. :Yahoo (1): 

...............
با این حال ...

بنا به تجربه ای که دارم ...

اونی هم که «شیمی 4 مبتکران»، دقیقن همینه که زده «چاپ 94» رو بخونه، تفاوت زیادی با خیلی سبز! یا حتی گاج، نخاهد داشت ....

اینو تازه کارا راحت متوجه نمیشن ..

ولی اونایی که کهنه کارن، میدونن بازهم شیمی مبتکران، با همه ی هرچی که هست، بازم یکی از بهتریناست ....  :Yahoo (99): 

و البته بهترترش این میشه که، بعدش هرسه جلد شیمی های آزمون فار هم تستاش زده شـــ ....  :Yahoo (83): 

..............

----------


## 8521633

شیمی جامع گاج چه جوره؟

Galexy Note 10.1

----------


## Rezchita

دوستان زیست پیش الگو چاپ جدیدش اومده؟؟؟
من اینجا از هرکی پرسیدم فقط 93 داشتن

----------


## eli94

> دوستان زیست پیش الگو چاپ جدیدش اومده؟؟؟
> من اینجا از هرکی پرسیدم فقط 93 داشتن


خواهرم هفته پیش " پیش1 از خود سایت سفارش داد 94 بود

----------


## Rezchita

> خواهرم هفته پیش " پیش1 از خود سایت سفارش داد 94 بود


خودِ سایت میدونم میخواستم ببینم تو بازار نیست؟؟

----------


## eli94

> شیمی جامع گاج چه جوره؟
> 
> Galexy Note 10.1



ایشون امسال با همین کتاب شیمی رو 80 زدن @MajnOOn

علی خان راهنمایی بفرما :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Yasamnmrd

سلام بله من هردو جلدش رو تو تیر ماه چاپ 94 رو گرفتم.از خود سایتش خرید کنید ارسالشم رایگانه.

----------


## MajnOOn

> ایشون امسال با همین کتاب شیمی رو 80 زدن @MajnOOn
> 
> علی خان راهنمایی بفرما


اولا 82😂😂
گاج کتاب کاملیه ک نقطه قوتش مشابه سازی سوالاتش با کنکور سراسریه
اینکه داخل و خارج 94 داره و سوالات مشابهشون گذاشته عالیه
من چون تاکیدم رو متن کتاب و تستای کنکور بود خیلی استفاده کردم
با تشکر از الی خانوم

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## 8521633

> اولا 82😂😂
> گاج کتاب کاملیه ک نقطه قوتش مشابه سازی سوالاتش با کنکور سراسریه
> اینکه داخل و خارج 94 داره و سوالات مشابهشون گذاشته عالیه
> من چون تاکیدم رو متن کتاب و تستای کنکور بود خیلی استفاده کردم
> با تشکر از الی خانوم
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


خیلی ممنون

Galexy Note 10.1

----------


## * m g h *

سلام. شیمی گاچ متن کتابم تو درسنامه هاش کامل داره؟آخه من کتابای درسیم مال سال گذشتس و دیگه نمیخوام چاپ جدید تهیه کنم. میخوام برای شیمی کتابی بگیرم که متن کتاب و تغیراتی که داده شده هم تو درسنامه هاش باشه.  :Yahoo (45):

----------

